# Colonial Retriever - CT



## Dave Mirek (Jan 23, 2007)

Any updates appreciated!


----------



## JBroome (Mar 3, 2013)

*Open Callbacks to WB: 3,6,7,9,10,13,14,15,17,20,22,24,25,26,27,32,34,38,39,40,43,44,46,53,56,57,58 Total Dogs: 27 *_Remember we are hosting a PIG ROAST at the grounds tomorrow at 6 pm._ Everyone is welcome. $10 dinner fee. Sides will include tasty Fall dishes like home-made tri-colored potato salad, BeerBBQ baked beans, maple cheddar corn bread, garden salad, pasta salad, Fall cranberry walnut coleslaw and apple crisp for dessert! Bring your chairs please. Derby finished tod ay. I will try to get placements. Open WB at Wood Duck Pond 8am.


----------



## JBroome (Mar 3, 2013)

Derby Placements: First #9 M. Russell "Be"
Second #11 M. Menzies "Jemma" 
Third #6 P. Roberts "Prophet" 
Fourth #1 P. Roberts "Pismo" 
RJ #2 M. Menzies "Jack"
No other placements (I believe that these are correct)


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Qualifying Callbacks to Land Blind (19/28): 1,4,6,7,8,10,11,12,13,14,16,17,18,19,21,22,26,27,28.


----------



## Terry Johansson (Aug 24, 2009)

Qualifying first went to Dave Wolcott dog 16, second to me and dog 8, third to Bev Millheim dog 28 and fourth to Jeff Wilson dog 26. No JAMs.


----------



## jenbrowndvm (Sep 25, 2011)

JBroome said:


> Derby Placements: First #9 M. Russell "Be"
> Second #11 M. Menzies "Jemma"
> Third #6 P. Roberts "Prophet"
> Fourth #1 P. Roberts "Pismo"
> ...


Congrats Patti - on your Derby placements - very proud of the "P" brothers!


----------



## JBroome (Mar 3, 2013)

Just returned from the Pig Roast...what a fantastic meal prepared by Jason and Dave! Thank you!
Open Results:
1st #3 Rip R.Roberts.... HUGE CONGRATS CAM CLARK! THIS IS RIP's FC and QUALIFY FOR NATIONALS!!!!!!
2nd #57 Punch M. Mosher
3rd #39 Kenny E. Forry
4th #6 Pie J. Russell
RJ #26 Hawk J. Wilks
Jams 15,20,24,34,40,44,53,58
Qualifying
1st #16 Tiger D. Wolcott
2nd #8 Justi T. Butler
3rd #28 Lulu B. Millheim
4th #26 Lena J. Wilson 
No RJ or Jams
Amateur Callbacks to WB: 4,5,7,8,15,16,18,19,20,21,24,32,38,39,42,45 (16 total)
Congrats to all!


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Wow...great couple of weeks for Rip and Rick. Congrats. to Cam and crew!


----------



## Marthacole (May 23, 2009)

Congratulations to Rip, Rick and Cam -- FC and headed for the Nationals. Go Goldens! Martha Cole Glenn


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Big congrats to Rick, Cam and Rip!! A win tow weeks ago and another this weekend is not too shabby!


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Nice dog, Nice owner and great handler. (Rip, Cam and Rick)


Also, want to thank Jennifer Broom's husband for a nice tailgate dinner. Sorry we were never introduced. I blame that on Jennifer. Send me pictures of that topper and the size of the holes.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Paula Richard said:


> Big congrats to Rick, Cam and Rip!! A win tow weeks ago and another this weekend is not too shabby!


Wow! Congratulations Cam, Rick & Rip!!

Congrats too to Martha and Be.

Terry too! Justy ran great for you!

M


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/John & Martha Russell, AFC Castlebay's Vam Pyre "Pie", & H/John Russell for placing 4th in the Open at the Colonial Retriever Field Trial.

Another BIG CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/H John Russell & AFC "Pie" for capturing the 2nd place ribbon in the AM as well. Way To Go Pie & John!


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/John & Martha Russell, BAY BLUE'S ALL AMERICAN GIRL "LIBBY", H/John Russell for placing 4th in the AM at the Colonial Retriever Field Trial. This was Libby's second AM ever ran and earning a placement all before 2.5 yrs old! Wow What A FANTASTIC Team Libby & John!


----------

